# Lighted Nocks for Bowhunting



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Do any bowhunters out there hunt with lighted nocks? I just picked up a couple of Lumenoks at BPS a few days agoman are they cool! Shooting them at dusk is like shooting tracer rounds out of my bow. You can bet I will hunt with them this fall. I was a bit skeptical about the accuracy, but they group right with my other arrows at 40 yards. Im sure there are many situations when they would be helpful in recovering game, finding arrows, and seeing the point of impact. Right now I just like shooting them; they are just plain fun to shoot. Any Lumenock success stories out there? Anyone use any other brand of lighted nock that they prefer?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I split a pack with a buddy this winter, but have not shot them yet. I think they will be great for all of the reasons you mentioned. I missed one last year and later found out that it was wounded. It did live through the winter however I would have known it I hit it with these nocks b/c it was almost dark. Its good to know the group good. thanks.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

How are they powered? Is it something that requires batteries? I have never seen them.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

No they don't required a battery. I don't know what powers them, but you twist them a little bit or pull them back from the arrow and the force of the string pushes them in when you shoot and activates the light in them. Pretty slick.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

They have a small litheum battery built in them. You can't replace it. Its good for about 40 hours. There are a few different models and they all turn on or off differently. Do a google search on "lighted nocks" and you will find a couple of websites. The "Archers Flame" website has some cool video clips on it.

DZ


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I guess 40 hours would be awhile since it is not on all the time. Plus gives you a window to try to find a lost arrow or deer running around with your arrow sticking out of him.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Something I just realized that might be a reason for some people not to use them is that they violate the P&Y rules of fair chase. Not a big deal for most of us, but if you are after a big buck, Dont say I didn't tell ya.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Speaking of P&Y, Did they change the let-off % to better fit the modern bows?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Speaking of P&Y, Did they change the let-off % to better fit the modern bows?


 Yes, they made a change to the guidelines to allow for >65% let-offs. However, any trophy recorded with the higher let-off will be marked with an asterisk indicating as such.


----------

